# Hi I am back on the clomid naughty step



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello ladies 

I hope everyone is well ..... as well as we can be on this loony drug.

I haven't been around for a while, took some time out after 2 m/c last year.  Now feel strong enough and ready to try again so am currently on 100mg, CD7.

DP has polished up the naughty step ready for the madness - I'll have to get broadband installed on it!!

Hope it's ok to jump back in on the threads - and here's hoping that none of us are here for very long

xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

hI STRANGER, GREAT TO SEE YOU BACK AGAIN SWEETIE - MISSED YOU  Oooops didn't mean to type in caps!


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks Nikki!  Missed you too hun!

How are you?  

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Going insane on clomid, plus this 2ww is really getting to me - posting like a right psycho at the mo!  Luckily I starting night shifts tonight so have to go to bed soon as today the board will be free from my   and  

Hows you?  When did you pop your first pill?


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Awww hun, big hugs

First tablet was Sunday night so last one tonight.  Already it feels like it's 100 degrees inside me and my head is about to explode!!!  

Having never suffered from pmt or any kind of hormone rages, it's a bloody shock feeling like this...not to mention the massive shock dp gets when my head starts spinning around!!  Even though this will be my 5th stint of Clomid, I have forgotten how much I HATE IT!!!  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Its good your DH realises its the clomid, think my DH thinks I'm lying and just being a right


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Pah! MEN!

I am sure he thinks I am making it up sometimes and for his own safety he has removed all of the knives from the kitchen!!!

Can you imagine what they would be like if they had to take it??!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Id love my DH to try it to see how it feels, also for DH to get a killer af


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Could you imagine?!!  If man-flu is the killer disease we are led to believe then AF's would mean that all men would only work 3 weeks a month and would be bedridden for the other week.  

I said to dp last night 'I have a terrible headache' - he said 'yeah, I have one which is just above my....' before he had the chance to finish the sentance I had pinned him to the floor with a knife to his throat!!!

x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

If a man had af every month I swear they'd end up coming down to A&E (or ED as its now known)


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

So true!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Right Im off to bed to try and sleep - have a good day sweetie


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

welcome back pootle 

good to see you back on the boards with us 

xx


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks hun!  

It feels good to be back 

How is your course going?

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

really well thanks 

have first home assessment on monday and get to meet our supporting social worker 

feeling real now 

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Well trying to sleep didn't last long - got about an hours proper sleep   will have to try a bit later.


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Stay on here and I'll soon send you to sleep Nikki!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

If I can't sleep anymore today I'll be a right mess tonight!  Don't come to my A&E


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

I'll stay away then!!  I should be safe today as dp has removed all breakables from my reach!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

He is sensible, hows you mood now?


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

It's ok actually.  I must be around the flippin bend though because we both started a 5 day detox on 1st day of clomid - what a stupid thing to do  

So all I want to do is eat sweets and cakes and all I can eat is fruit and veg.  No wonder I was so angry!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Detox - not one of those drink things?


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes, it's the third time I have done it in a year and have lost two and a half stone!  It's not for weight loss this time though, just to get any rubbish out of my system whilst ttc

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Ewwwww i'd prefer to live on fruit than drink one of those nasty things.


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

It's lovely!  Just tastes like really weak apple juice.  The first one I did was rank, made me yak!  This one is Boots own 5 day detox blah blah blah and it's nice.  Not as nice as fish and chips of course.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

You are lucky then, one I tasted years ago was rank  

Right going to see if I can get an hours kip again!


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Morning!

How are you this morning Nikki  

Last tablet taken last night and my stomach is now huge  

Had a totally irrational outburst last night too  

Bloody drugs.

xx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Welcome back Poots - hope you're not here too long (in the nicest possible way   )


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Pootle I am ok, knackered and should be sleeping but can't - head spinning with too many thoughts.  

Oh dear did the   really get to you last night  think I'm going to go with 100mgs next month if doctor says yes, dh and I talked about it but will probably make it very clear to him that I may go twice a


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Awww Nikki . It's horrible when your body needs to sleep but your brain has other ideas. 

100mg is not fun honey, but of course you may not even have to think of that just yet.  Everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Was last night that bad then?


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Awful.  It's like watching someone else go through it.

I have never had pmt or hormone tears before, only only Clomid. I am not naturally a tearful person or someone who shouts, but last night I shouted until my throat hurt and today I am half way through a box of tissues. Jeeeeeeeeeez.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Awwwww sweetie  this medication can be pure evil can't it  was dh ok with you though?  You talking this morning?


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

How is it effecting you and your DH if you don't mind me asking hun?

Mine is normally so placid and so laid back but last night shocked him so much that he shouted back.  This morning we are talking and he is being supportive and loving. I feel so guilty, even though I know it wasn't 'me'.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

The first month was tough and we ended up rowing so much cause I do not think he realised actually how they would make me (me either really).  He is usually laid back too and it all ended up with us having the most almighty row - spurred on by other things but really he flipped cause felt like he'd been walking on egg shells for the month, this month hasn't been too bad - think  I got most of my weirdness out here   but I always feel he doesn't understand how looney it makes you then he surprises me when I talked to him about coming off them thta he wants me to stay on them and he knows I hate what they do to me so he does understand.


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Big hugs Nikki - the way you have explained how it has effected you both seems typical, sadly.  We spoke about the side effects before I started the first tablet and both realised that we had forgotten what it was like last time, we certainly know now!!

It's the irrationality of it all that I find the hardest.  Why on earth would I still be crying about a row last night, which was down to the drugs, he knows it was, I know it was, so why do I still keep bawling?  SO irrational.

The naughty step as enabled us to laugh about it a bit though.  This morning he said 'I may as well serve you breakfast on the naughty step, ok!'  

When we get our dreams Nikki, we can look back and laugh!!


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

HELP!!!

Can anyone help??

Yesterday morning I felt fine, tearful but fine.

This evening I look like I have swallowed a space hopper?  My stomach is HUGE!  Not just a tiny bit bloated but huge.

Has anyone else had this before?  I put on weight with clomid each time before but not blown up overnight.

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Poots I think it's one of those wonderful side effects - when I have had bloating I have tried to drink as much water as I can - this can help I believe - 

I'm having a rough time this month too - funny how I thought I was used to the stuff - last couple of months haven't been too bad but right now I'm really feeling the Clomid working - if you know what I mean


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks hun

Fingers crossed for you

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Bloating and weight gain - oh yes - I'd lost some weight before starting clomid and was feeling really happy with myself and more confident then BAM - start clomid and I'm back to what I was before weight loss


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

How are you today Nikki

Thinking of you 

Well, I am pleased that the clomid rages have now left me, but the bloating hasn't. Ho hum.

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Glad you are calming Poots .  I am ok sweetie just being driven mad by this 2WW!


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

It's awful isn't it Nikki. 

Thinking of you and praying that the next three days are ended with good news

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I am testing tomorrow cause goin gout and want to see if I can have a drink or not - I OV'ed cd 14 and tomorrow will be cd 27 will it be ok to test do you think? (cycle length is usually cd 29/30)


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh hun...that is SUCH a hard one.  We were only talking tonight about exactly the same thing.  This time last year we were on our 2ww and had a big night out coming up so I tested on cd27, my cycles are 30 days too, and it was -ve.  Went out, got absolutely spangled and was soooooooo sick.  Stayed in bed all day the next day with a hangover (cd29), still felt rough the bext day, did another test and it +ve.

Of course if you test and it's +ve tomorrow that is a whole different thing, but what if it's -ve just because it's too early to test??


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I am in two minds as to whether to go out tomorrow or not now and over the last couple of days have had 1 glass of wine but felt a tad quisey (sp!) with that!  My DH and family got drunk last night and I just couldn't and didn't really drink - drank pineapple juice all night instead - didn't even miss not drinking!


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Can you hang on another couple of days to test do you think?  I know how hard it is hun, I wish I had some words of wisdom

x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

How you doing Poots?


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh Nikki don't even be thinking about me - how are YOU?

I am sending you a huge hug sweetheart

xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Im exhausted and shell shocked today - was hoping af would have turned up this morning so I could put closure on this month but no such luck!


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Do you think that you have tested early honey?

x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Don't know hun as do not feel pg or like af is about to start!


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

It's so cruel and we look everywhere for signs, which are often the same signs for both outcome.

I don't know if it helps but with each of mine I was convinced that af was on the way.  

CD27 is very very early to test sweetie, I know that you want the waiting to be over now so you can plan for next month but sadly it's not that easy is it.  Hang in there, I know that isn't of great comfort but it's not over yet.

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Wouldn't mind so much if I had possible signs or felt af awful but nothing!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

How you doing my friend?


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Nikki hun

I am ok thanks, just going mad on the 2ww, you know how that feels eh.  Such a tiny chance that it may have worked this month but of course in my head it is a different story.

How are YOU sweetie? Did af come for you?

xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Im ok af finally showed last night.

The 2WW and the head just are a nightmare when combined aren't they - let off steam on here sweetie.  Fingers so crossed for you


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

awww hun

are you going to try 100mg comid this month?  Do you use opk's too?

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

No DH can't face 100mgs of    I do use opk's but with PCO and the clomid I guess they can't always be 100%!


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

But it could be so worth it hun?  I know that we are all different but lots of the girls on here and on the other site I use have had success with 100mg, not 50mg.  The   are not twice as bad, you may not even feel any different??  

Here to hold your hand if you want to plunge in

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Not enough time to ask my GP if he is ok with it or not as start tomorrow.


----------

